# Feeding grain free food to puppies



## jennafetherolf (Jan 13, 2009)

I read on another post that grain free food is not recommended for dogs under 24mo.......can anyone tell me why?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you are talking about processed grain-free food (kibble) then I think it's because of the high level of protein (not sure).

If you are talking a non-processed diet (raw) then that recommendation is false.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

> Quote: The gastrointestinal systems of puppies are designed by nature to metabolize high protein, high fat foods that are rich in meat.
> Like all dogs, large breed puppies lack the digestive enzymes (amylase) need to properly metabolize carbohydrate from grains.


For Puppies it's more the calcium content than the protein levels you should be worried about.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

there is nothing about the absence of grains that is, in and of itself, a problem.

most grain free kibble has the following characteristics:
-30+% protein levels
_there is no evidence that higher protein is a problem, except from some very old studies done on rodents. _
-higher levels of calcium (as fed), usually around 2% or higher
_there is modern research showing higher calcium levels leading to bone growth abnormalities in large breed pups_
-they are calorie dense

just my opinion, but i see no reason to avoid a grain free diet for a gsd pup if the calcium levels are kept at 1.5% (commonly the calcium % recommended to stay at or below) and one is careful to avoid overfeeding and keeps the pup lean. the problem is that very few grain free kibbles meat this criteria. orijen puppy large does. some natural balance might, but i dont know what the calcium levels are on an "as fed" basis. 

having said that, unless a pup really isnt handling grains well, i dont think there is any compelling reason to start out with a grainless food. i think most of the grainless foods would be fine after 12 months since most, if not all, skeletal growth is done by then (not to be confused with continued development through additional muscle mass/filling out)


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Champion Pet Foods the makers of Orijen also the produces of the Acana line have 4 that fit the bill.
*A Great Canadian Company with Great food!!*
Orijen* Large Puppy*, Orijen *Six Fish*, Acana Grain Free *Prairie Harvest Dog* & *PACIFICA Dog*.
All have low Calcium 1.3% -> 1.4%.
I have fed to our puppy the Orijen Large Puppy & now Acana Grain Free Prairie Harvest Dog.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

so the 2.2% in the california natural puppy food is too much calcium?


----------

